# Mozzo - bedford place Southampton



## Southpaw (Feb 26, 2012)

Opened this week and enjoyed a nice flat white and espresso this morning









Roaster going in too at some point soon so freshly roasted beans on my doorstep









Great to finally have an option for a good coffee in Southampton.


----------



## wastedhours (Jan 2, 2012)

Nice - will give it a look!


----------



## Southpaw (Feb 26, 2012)

Made another visit yesterday. Still very good


----------



## Southpaw (Feb 26, 2012)

Went past this week and found out they have closed the shop







Still operating as a supplier to commercial customers but no longer running a shop of their own.


----------

